# CompletinG IT Return - CAP Allow



## tommyg2000 (5 Sep 2013)

Hi, 
Just a query on my tax return I'm currently preparing. The main area of concern is around capital allowances for a nursing home. This is the 7th year of same & final 10% to be drawn down. I’m completing the form 11 on ROS offline and am completely bamboozled as to which box I enter in capital allowances. It refers to various different tax acts 25B, 264, 272 etc. My claim is going to be as follows 

Capital allowances unused brought forward 01/01/12 €310,357
New Capital allowances Drawn down 2012 (yr 7 10%) €107,608
Net rental income 2012 €118,948 

1) So for net rental income 2012 I am going to use the full €107,608 cap allowance drawn down what box on the form 11 (ROS OFFLINE) do I enter this into ?

2) I will also have to use an additional €11,340 in capital allowances carried forward , what box do I enter this into in the form 11

3) There is also Sch D Case 1 income of €1,474, I can utilise capital allowances against this income (I think). Again what box do I enter this into on the Form 11. Can I utilise capital allowances forward against this loss or does it have to be current year capital allowances drawn down

4) In relation to high income earner test and the adjusted income < 125k. The relevant income is 118,948 + 1,474 = €120,422 & is less than 125k i.e therefore fails. I have an additional 4,900 from the rent a room scheme in my PDH is it correct to exclude this from the adjusted income for high income earner test. If this was included it would bring me over 125k 

Thanks Guys


----------

